
Ask HN: Places in the Seattle area with a decent interview process? - passivepinetree
I&#x27;m considering moving positions in the Seattle area (I love what I&#x27;m doing now but I&#x27;m contracting and I would really like to land a permanent position).<p>In interviews, I&#x27;d love to do pair programming, homework assignments, and talk about previous problems I&#x27;ve tackled.<p>Are there companies in the Seattle area that won&#x27;t make me play algorithm bingo like I did for $big_tech_company?<p>I do mostly C# mobile&#x2F;back end development at my current position but I&#x27;m not married to the .NET stack.
======
lazyasciiart
If you're up to pair program 100% of the time (for the interview and the job),
Pivotal had the best interview process I've been through.

------
delta3006
[https://github.com/poteto/hiring-without-
whiteboards](https://github.com/poteto/hiring-without-whiteboards)

